
On Hobby Projects - normdeplume
https://medium.com/@norm.deplume/on-hobby-projects-ddddde13f864
======
dootrixtim
Liked this - no easy answer, but guess it's important for your company to
understand the value of your projects to them - not just in $£ but in your
personal development and training

